# Amanda Homan interview with Larry Krohn



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So much information in here that is often asked on the board for pet and working people!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3959898537382982


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww, Dexter’s breeder! Thanks for posting. I saw people advocate for Larry to interview her.

Interesting discussion about Victor. It’s what I’m feeding Dexter. 

When I talked to Natalia Balabanov, she said they were familiar with Dexter’s lineage. She said Dexter looked like his daddy. She did mention Amanda went down to Tampa and trained with them. Didn‘t know Ivan asked if Amanda would sell Arko.

I like what he said about pet dog people not going to working dog trainers. I also loved that they both made the distinction that you can love and spoil your dog all you want as long as there are NO behavioral problems. People tend to love and coddle their dogs when they are dealing with serious behavioral problems. I let my dog on the couch...but he‘s also not growling or biting me. And when I say off, he gets off.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Haven't had the chance to watch it yet but I saw it and put it in my saved for later queue.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> So much information in here that is often asked on the board for pet and working people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be watching as soon as I get a chance!


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I am surprised to hear her say all her competitors have their dogs on Purina Pro plan diet. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I have always thought Purina was not/is not a quality diet for active dogs or any pet. 
If my opinion on the quality is accurate, I am going to then assume the reason for feeding them Purina is sponsorship driven.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, will watch when I get a chance today!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roscoe618 said:


> I am surprised to hear her say all her competitors have their dogs on Purina Pro plan diet. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I have always thought Purina was not/is not a quality diet for active dogs or any pet.
> If my opinion on the quality is accurate, I am going to then assume the reason for feeding them Purina is sponsorship driven.


lol You are assuming very incorrectly. It's just a food she likes. MAYBE the top top people in the sport have sponsorships. I know Deb Zappia had one with Oma's Pride but in this sport a sponsorship would be rare, especially for a big brand like Purina. Geez...it's hard enough to get a $50 sponsorship for a regional and national event let alone for a competitor to have a company sponsor them. Our sport just doesn't have that kind of attention to warrant a sponsorship from companies like this.

As far as the food, many people do feed the Purina Pro Plan 30/20. I think sport people are less obsessed with food and many of them feed raw (as she stated she does). I think you should listen to what she said again. She said she supplements for the hard to keep dogs and she named at least 3 kibbles she uses/used. She said she started feeding it because a lot of competitors feed it. Not "all her competitors have their dogs on" it.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Roscoe618 said:


> I am surprised to hear her say all her competitors have their dogs on Purina Pro plan diet. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I have always thought Purina was not/is not a quality diet for active dogs or any pet.
> If my opinion on the quality is accurate, I am going to then assume the reason for feeding them Purina is sponsorship driven.


Let me reply to this. She’s my breeder and my puppy was fed raw and supplemented with Earthborn when I got him. I continued to feed Earthborn until all the stuff came out about grain-free. Then i switched to Victor.

I also worked in rescue... and let me tell you...I heard a lot of dog people talk about Purina. In fact, several board members here have stated the very same thing. It’s “known” in the dog world. So much so that i didn’t even bat an eyelash when she said it. And she’s a big proponent of raw. I didn‘t even comment on it in my first post.

To say it‘s about sponsorship makes me laugh. We sure as heck didn’t get any sponsorship at my rescue for saying it. 😂


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Almost all of my show dog friends feed Pro Plan. I feed Pro Plan, and Scarlet looks fantastic.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, and no one is sponsored by Purina.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think there is just a general misunderstanding on sponsorship in our sport and a very different viewpoint when it comes to food. People involved in sports and show will feed what works. A few get caught up in hype but for the most part, it's what works. What food keeps the weight on? What food do they not keep muscles mass (I've switched a raw food because the muscle mass sucked)? Victor has been popular, Purina, Redpaw, etc. What we focus on is protein and fat content to maximize the dog's ability. Redpaw has corn in it. Gasp...I know right? Except this food was designed by mushers and all the research for performance dogs came from studies done on mushers.

As far as sponsorship's, in the dog world events MAY get sponsorship, mostly AKC nationals or the big shows. IPO does not get the big sponsorship. Our events are sponsored by the businesses that are in this sport such as Hallmark K9, who donates the helper gear for almost every national and the regional that they live in. But our sport just does not get the attention needed for sponsors. 

And moving on from the food/sponsors topic  Lots of info in that video. Would be a shame to get stuck on this.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Roscoe618 said:


> I am surprised to hear her say all her competitors have their dogs on Purina Pro plan diet. Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I have always thought Purina was not/is not a quality diet for active dogs or any pet.
> If my opinion on the quality is accurate, I am going to then assume the reason for feeding them Purina is sponsorship driven.



I've also heard Michael Ellis say the exact same thing-- he had tried every food under the sun and his dogs did the best on Purina Pro Plan. He said he quit feeding it because he just didn't like the company but he kind of regretted it because his dogs just thrived on it. (my paraphrase as best as I can recall of what I heard him say like 4 years ago)

He was no longer using Purina when he said that so I feel sure there was no kickback from Purina for him saying it...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete was big in working dog kennels a while back as well. I've seen a lot of Pro Plan feeders.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

This was a very interesting listen. I think a lot of people have different views on the grind of training. I personally enjoy the process of going out and training my dogs. I enjoy seeing he progress, the small steps towards bigger ones, the changes as they realize what it is that they are expected to do, and the fine tuning of things I don’t like. I don’t believe I would be able to put into it what I do if I didn’t. A lot of people I see who are higher level trainers don’t enjoy the process anymore. It becomes a work grind. There’s also a lot of stress involved for then when things aren’t the way they want. Those people tend to have careers in dog training.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think Stonnie did it right and built a business around what he likes to train instead of what was most lucrative at the moment.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I think Stonnie did it right and built a business around what he likes to train instead of what was most lucrative at the moment.


Very true.


----------

